# roof rack



## 105450 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have recently acquired a 03 Rapido 710 and wish to carry a canoe on the roof. Does anyone know how i can create a higher rack (attached to existing rack) to clear roof light and solar panel. Any suppliers of such items remembering existing rack is round tubing. Any help appreciated.Fil.


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*Canoe*

me too did you find a way?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Canoe*



skid said:


> me too did you find a way?


Hi Skid

Since the OP only made the one post back in 2007 I don't suppose you will get a reply.

If it helps here's a photo of my kayak racks, the cross bars being standard Fiamma roof rails.


----------

